# Antler mount



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Had a great elk hunt this year, biggest bull ever so wanted to do something artistic with the horns to see if she who lets me live here, would let me hang the horns somewhere other than the shop


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Scottart said:


> Had a great elk hunt this year, biggest bull ever so wanted to do something artistic with the horns to see if she who lets me live here, would let me hang the horns somewhere other than the shop


Scott did you use the actual antlers on the piece. If so how tall and wide is it" great job BTW, we expect nothing less from you.
Herb


----------



## Yetiman38 (Nov 14, 2016)

Very Nice...Love the "Secret Place In Idaho"


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very impressive as always Scott . Where I live in BC is a short drive to the Idaho border


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Scott.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Scott , for the lettering , could a guy have had the cnc router remove the paint off the lettering by cutting deeper by a few thousands on a second pass after the paint is applied ? 
So the sign would still be clamped to spoil board , then the area of the letters sprayed , then let the router go over it again while it's still clamped in place . Or is this a dumb idea?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Here is a link to the painting process if you can open a Facebook link.

https://www.facebook.com/WillowCree...ck_reaction_generic&notif_id=1480953508425212


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Scott , for the lettering , could a guy have had the cnc router remove the paint off the lettering by cutting deeper by a few thousands on a second pass after the paint is applied ?
> So the sign would still be clamped to spoil board , then the area of the letters sprayed , then let the router go over it again while it's still clamped in place . Or is this a dumb idea?


yes, perhaps that would have worked out better. if you watch the Face book time-lapse video closely you will see that I completed the the V carve run, than painted over all of it. than you can see me attempt to sand off the upper most part of the lettering. this works well on larger letters, but worked poorly here leaving broken parts of some of the letters. Since that raise area has some spare wood in it, i currently plan to plane it down. .11 an start over with the lettering. good catch


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

so the antlers in this carving are a close approximation of a Dream bull. below is an image of the actual bull.. ..


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nice animal!!!!

But ..... you live in Alaska and had to come down to Idaho to go hunting??

If you got a full body mount - stuck it by the front door - you could call it your "guard elk".

HJ

He must have a "private" farm down there.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Scott you might try using a product like ORAMASK 813 for lettering. Put it on do your carving for the letters, spray with stencil ink(dries fast) then peal the remaining mask off. I use it for v-carving all the time and have used it on raised lettering like you have on the wall hanging, works great.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow, nice bull...and with a bow none the less!! Great job with the carving and painting too, as we have come to expect.

Dave


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Scott you might try using a product like ORAMASK 813 for lettering. Put it on do your carving for the letters, spray with stencil ink(dries fast) then peal the remaining mask off. I use it for v-carving all the time and have used it on raised lettering like you have on the wall hanging, works great.


Thanks Mike, sounds like a better plan, i will track down some ORAMASK and try it asap.. let you know what I think..

scott


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Loved the time lapse video, and all of your puns on the page!


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Ready to seal and hang


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That should do it -- Classy!!!

HJ


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Fantastic!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Guess she wouldn't let you hang this up then would she?










HJ


----------

